# UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - update 07/05/2003



## DSpeck (Feb 6, 2003)

Here is my plan:

I am now offering a second run of these UBHs. I am having these turned on a CNC machine locally, so that they all turn out well, and so that the delivery time is cut way down. I will have these anodized, unless you specifically order them unanodized. The anodizing is hard anodize, type 3 (HA3), and is offered in natural colour only. This matches well with your Arc-LS and your Surefire HA models.

Here is a recap for those who missed out on the first run:

The UBH (Universal Battery Holder) is an adapter that will take any of the Arc-LS, SF E1x, E2x or KL1 bezels. All have the same threads, so the head end is threaded to fit them. Into this UBH, you can fit any of the following battery combinations: 1AA, 2AA, 1A, 2A, or 1, 2, or 3 CR123s. What you use will depend on the type of head you want to run. This unit lets you run your E1x, KL1, or Arc-LS heads with cheap AA batteries! The tailcap switch (TCS) is the one from your SF E-series light. 

The main offering will be in aluminum, as I said above, and the standard finish will be HA3. I will offer brass units as well, for a seperate price. These will have to be custom made, as I only have a quote for the aluminum units.

The spacers consist of a 1AA spacer, a 1x123 spacer, and a 2x123 spacer. This set allows the full range of battery options. Included with the basic kit is a tube adapter to go from the 123 to the AA diameter, and a small spacer to push the batteries up enough to use the Arc-LS head. A full kit consists of the basic unit, plus all spacers, plus the anodizing.

Pictures and the details on pricing can be seen on the Buy/Sell/Trade forum here.

*****UPDATE****: Just a reminder that I will only be accepting orders until Thursday, February 20th, at 10pm EST. On Friday the 21st, I will give the final numbers to the CNC shop. Please have your orders in by Thursday evening to get in on this round of the UBH offerings.*


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Doug, once again, I'd like 2-full units from this 2nd run.


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

OK, Nascar, please send Paypal for confirmation of your order.

Thanks!


----------



## lessing (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

How much will these be? It sounds very tempting.


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

lessing, if you click on the link on my post above, you will go to the BST forum thread where the price list is posted, and if you have any further questions, post here and I'll answer them.


----------



## moses (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

DSpeck, what is the advantage of brass? Is it thougher? Harder? More durable? I think brass has poorer heat dissipating qualities than aluminium (copper has better but not brass if I'm correct) so is there any compelling reason for brass? 

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*






IMHO it looks COOL!







Also, for what it cost (total), some heft to the flashlight makes me think I've got my moneys worth!


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Mo, some people just like brass better. It has no coating, so if it gets scratched, just polish it up. It is very good around salt water, I believe (resistant to corrosion). It has as good or better electrical conductivity than aluminum. It's also pretty.





OTOH, it's way heavier than aluminum is, and that can be a problem for some people who want light stuff for EDC. It's also much more expensive than aluminum per volume. I am not sure of the relative toughness or hardness. The surface hardness of the HA'd aluminum is MUCH higher than the brass, of course.

Basically, it's your choice. The aluminum is likely better for EDC, I think.


----------



## Darkaway (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

If I'm reading everything right here, the UBH will be able to handle the upcoming Surefire KL4 5W head. Whoopeeee!!!!!


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

BTTT with new info on first post.


----------



## George Orl (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Doug,
Can you specify a cut off deadline date for UBH II orders so people know when they need to order by? Thanks.
George


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

George, please have a look at the first post in this thread. I have updated it with the cutoff date (next Thursday, the 20th).


----------



## lemlux (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Doug:

Even though I have a full brass kit, I'm not absolutely certain how many $3 spacers could be subtracted from the $55 HA full kit price.

Would this be $12 = 4 * $3? 
(a.) A OD & AA ID tube
(b.) ARC spacer
(c.) 2 * CR123 Spacer
(d.) 1 * CR123 Spacer

Would this make unaccompanied HAIII tube pricing:
1 for $43
2 for $81
3 for $114?

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Lemlux, actually there are 3 spacers to subtract if you don't want them. The Arc Button and the AA adapter tube are a part of the basic kit. 

The 3 spacers are 1AA, 1x123, and 2x123. I edited the post in the B/S/T forum to clarify the number of spacers.

Your totals would be [email protected]$46.00, [email protected]$87.00, or [email protected]$123.00 for the basic UBH kits in HA.


----------



## CM (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

BTTT


----------



## George Orl (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Doug,
Just sent paypal for another UBH alumunium HA run 2 without the spacers. Folks from the Shot Show here in Orlando and CPF members were impressed by your handiwork on my brass UBH I showed them. I had it attached with a SF button, C adapter mod and a SF Z32 bezel with a P91 lamp for 200 lumens of output. Even PK at SF held it and seemed to capture his interest. There is a photo at Show shot of me shining "E3C" (UBH brass) illuminating the ARC Flashlight banner with 200 lumens. See ARC flashlight category @SHOTSHOW topic pg 2 half way down. Thanks again.
George


----------



## pdm (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Hopefully not too late....paypal sent.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

George, thanks for showing folks the UBH!



I'm glad they could have a look at it. I saw the picture on the Arc thread - very nice!






I'm flattered that it interested PK...


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

*Status update:* 

The ordering process for the UBH is closed now. I have confirmed final numbers with the machine shop. I ordered a couple of extras, and I will offer any spares for sale when I have shipped all of the pre-ordered ones. The spares will all be HA. I may have one or 2 brass ones extra as well. Anyway, I'll let folks know when they are available.

Next thing is: see my new thread for additonal adapters! E2C, anyone? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Update on the UBH run II - 

I was at the CNC shop for over 2 hours today, making tweaks to the design, and ensuring the bugs are ironed out of this run. You guys are gonna love 'em! There is a little extra room in the body, so no squashed batteries, the thread length of the tailcap is longer to eliminate that trouble, the head end is working well, knurling is looking fine. So far, so good.

The only thing is that the shop got a big rush order, so they won't begin on my stuff until mid to late next week. That pushes back the shipping date of the UBHs and the E2Cs a bit. My new target date is mid-April, it looks like. This time, it's out of my hands. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I am pleased with their quality and price, so we'll just have to wait a little bit longer to have the best... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It'll be worth it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sigman (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

You know we appreciate the update!


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

it is alway better to wait for the best than to grab what you can hold in your hands right now ...
bernhard


----------



## Joe400 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

No problem! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'd rather wait and get a premium quality product than a rushed product with flaws. Im sure these will be awsome once they're ready.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## d'mo (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Is there a short version for only AA and 123 batteries?


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

The standard version works with 2 AAs or up to 3 123s. The 4AA version is special-order only. I will have extra UBHs from this run, and will be posting them for sale when I know how many extras I have available.


----------



## CiTY (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Doug, anything new to update? Thanks


----------



## leddite (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck said:*
Update on the UBH run II - 

I was at the CNC shop for over 2 hours today, making tweaks to the design, and ensuring the bugs are ironed out of this run. You guys are gonna love 'em! There is a little extra room in the body, so no squashed batteries, the thread length of the tailcap is longer to eliminate that trouble, the head end is working well, knurling is looking fine. So far, so good.

The only thing is that the shop got a big rush order, so they won't begin on my stuff until mid to late next week. That pushes back the shipping date of the UBHs and the E2Cs a bit. My new target date is mid-April, it looks like. This time, it's out of my hands. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I am pleased with their quality and price, so we'll just have to wait a little bit longer to have the best... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It'll be worth it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

mid-april! *gack* there goes my camping trip geeking [1]. on the other hand,
i'll have a nice quality product when it shows up. surefire finally shipped
my tailcap switch (something i'm very surprised by; i have several reports
of vendors not being shipped ANY product from them in sometime).

[1] i guess i'll *sniff* just have to suffer with some other fabulous
flashlight or five :> i just like field testing them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

I spoke to the CNC shop today, and they said they will be able to get to my jobs on Thursday, or Friday at the latest. It will be a couple of days to complete that, so I won't be getting the orders until about next Tuesday afternoon or so, it looks like. After that, it's masking, then off to the anodizers for a couple of weeks. Shipping will happen shortly after I get the parts back from the anodizers. Argh! Looks like late April for sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

The delays are out of my hands at this point, I'm afraid... However, you can rest assured I will be providing you with a high-quality product, which won't have the same fitting issues that plagued some of the first-run units. I'll be making sure the masking for the anodizing is done correctly, and I've already approved the prototypes of the CNC parts (nice job, too... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ). Keep your spirits up - things are proceding well (albeit slower than we'd like!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sigman (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Thanks for the updates!! Can't wait!


----------



## Lightoleum (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Sounds fine, Doug. Gives me time to figure out whether I really want to use the UBH/E2C with a KL3, or a KT2, or a Z44/P91 or.....what. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## shiftd (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Alright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif , please keep us updated. Take your time Doug, but please hurry up. My KL1 has been waiting for its body for a long time already. It has been sitting there using Arc LS 2AA and 1AA for this whole time. But, no pressure intended. Just promise that you will do your best /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif and we will be able to patiently waiting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif .
thanks


----------



## lemlux (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Doug:

Have the Brass E>C adapters gone to the machine shop or are you doing those yourself?


----------



## SAK (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

This thread just isn't the same without Klaus. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

SA - that's fine, thanks all the same... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

lemlux - I am having the brass E2Cs done at the same time as the aluminum ones. 

shiftd - this process seems to be a lot of "hurry up and wait", but I think the results will be worth it. As I noted above, the protos looked quite nice.

To all - I wasn't able to get ahold of the CNC shop guy Friday, he was out. I will call Monday for a update.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*SAK said:*
This thread just isn't the same without Klaus. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No problem - I´m here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Waiting for my E2C in HA - but I had to promiss Doug to only start bugging him after the promissed delivery time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Well, here's an update for everyone:

I was up at the CNC place today, and they've started on the UBH run. Did some tweaking, and I'm satisfied, so they're going to complete the run this week. They also planned to complete the E2C order this week, so I should get a Big Box O' Stuff the end of this week. I should be able to mask off the threading and take the shipment up to the anodizers by the end of next week. That's the planning as of right now, but as those who have followed this offering know, sometimes things take longer than planned... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Latest breaking news!!! (always wanted to say that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

I have the whole shipment in my hands today!!! Both the E2Cs and the UBH IIs are finished (the machining part). Now I have to mask the threads in prep for anodizing. I should be able to get that done this weekend (if the weather holds- this job must be done outdoors for ventilation). Once that is done, I will take the shipment up to the anodizers, and a week or two later, they should be done. Now I just have to get the spacers all done, and I can start shipping the kits out. I will TRY to get some of the spacers done this weekend, too, so I can send out the unanodized and the brass units by next weekend. I'll email those whose shipments I have sent, once I've sent them.

In the meantime, here are some photos to take a look at:

























<font color="red"> 
*ENJOY! * </font>


----------



## Kercheval (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Thanks for the update, DSpeck! 

jbk


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

man those look nice!


----------



## Nerd (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Looks much better than the first run. Much Much better.


----------



## yclo (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re:*

Very nice!! Remember to throw mine in too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## monanza (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re:*

Remarkable /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. Can't wait for mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Gene (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re:*

What happened to the pictures?


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re:*

Looks like Sympatico is down at the moment...? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## shiftd (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re:*

Any update?


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re:*

Yep. The masking for the anodizing is nearly done. I got a few done this week, but it's been so miserable weatherwise here this week, I couldn't work outside. Freezing temps and bare metal on bare hands isn't something I like... However, today was better (sunny at least), so I could get a bunch more done. Over half are complete, and the rest are 1/2 (i.e. one end) done.

The E2Cs don't need masking, so they're not slowing anything up. If the weather is OK tomorrow, I may be able to get the rest of the masking done. Regardless, I want to get the whole shipment up to the anodizers this week, and get them done, so I can send them off to you folks. I know it's tough waiting... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Here's an update for those awaiting the UBH run II: I finally got all the masking done, and delivered the batch to the anodizers today. They claimed 5 working days to completion, so I may be able to get them back as early as next Wednesday. That would be great! Shipping would begin no later than the following week.

As an aside, would those people who had irreparable problems with the first run UBHs please contact me again to complete the resolution of the problems.

Thanks,
Doug.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Thx for the update Doug,

one question though - could you explain why the E2C´s won´t need any masking - I **think** they have threads too which should make electrical contact and the anodizing on the threads might prevent that ?

Sorry for a possible stupid question

Thanks

Klaus


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Good question Klaus. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## yclo (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Update*

That's because the two springs on a P60/P61 Lamp assembly contacts the E2e body "lip" and the "nipple" of the battery directly, not through the E2C.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Oh I see - makes sense - thx Yclo

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Yep, that's exactly it.

Thanks, Yclo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Gene (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug,
What about the complete brass sets like I ordered? They don't need anodizing. Any news on them? Thanks Doug.


----------



## CiTY (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug, Is the anodizing completed?


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I am supposed to be able to pick up the batch tomorrow (Wednesday) afternoon. I will post an update once I either have them, or a reason why not... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Update*

*GOOD NEWS!!! *

I have the *UBH IIs* and the *E2Cs* in hand. *They look awesome!* I tested a random sample of each, both with each other, and with other parts, and they work perfectly! No more crushed batteries, and all threaded parts are long enough to work properly (I did the masking this time, and kept all the anodizing off the ends where the SF parts make contact...).

The anodizing is good, nice and uniform, and matches well with the Surefire stuff I have. I'll post pictures tomorrow, so you can all see what you're going to get... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I will be packing up the pre-orders this weekend, and getting them prepared to go out Monday. Once I know what extras I have available, I'll post in a seperate thread to alert everyone to how many I have. Look for the post *Sunday or Monday*. 

Yay! Almost there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## lemlux (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Thanks much, Doug!


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Update*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Doug /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Klaus


----------



## Blikbok (Apr 24, 2003)

*Announcement: DSpeck Rocks!*

(nt)


----------



## bwcaw (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Announcement: DSpeck Rocks!*

Cool! Looking forward to mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck said:*
*GOOD NEWS!!! *

I have the *UBH IIs* and the *E2Cs* in hand. *They look awesome!* I tested a random sample of each, both with each other, and with other parts, and they work perfectly! No more crushed batteries, and all threaded parts are long enough to work properly (I did the masking this time, and kept all the anodizing off the ends where the SF parts make contact...).

The anodizing is good, nice and uniform, and matches well with the Surefire stuff I have. I'll post pictures tomorrow, so you can all see what you're going to get... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I will be packing up the pre-orders this weekend, and getting them prepared to go out Monday. Once I know what extras I have available, I'll post in a seperate thread to alert everyone to how many I have. Look for the post *Sunday or Monday*. 

Yay! Almost there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

... eagerly waiting for pictures of both.


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Here are some pictures for you, to see how the anodizing turned out:













Look! Tailcap O-rings! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif














Here are the E2C's: note that they look a little funny because they are well-lubed with the Nyelube 759G lube. I tested with a KL3 head, an M2 head, and a D2 head, and they work well.


----------



## yclo (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Update*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Ah! I can only imagine the smell of the aluminum... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DavidW (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Wow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Are they all spoken for?


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Funny you should ask... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I have some extra ones, and I've got the counts of the available pieces for each type. I am going to be putting the extras up for sale tomorrow, once the CPF has migrated safely to its new home. This will allow everyone to have the opportunity to get in on it, not miss out because they couldn't see the announcement. 

It will be a first-come, first-served sale. I will post the opening time, and as Paypals come in, they will reserve the UBHs (or the E2Cs, of which I also have extras). Since these are all made and in-hand, the whole batch should be shipped by Friday of this week. I'll set up a seperate thread for this sale, so no-one misses it. The beginning time will depend on when the CPF is up and going on the new server.


----------



## Sigman (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Anxiously awaiting "Santa Mailman" once again!!!


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Well, you can let the anxiety rest for about a week. That's how long mail usually takes from here to the US. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sproing (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Well at least theres one reason to be glad I'm in Toronto right now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Great job Doug!


----------



## revolvergeek (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Dspeck is having some trouble logging in and asked me to post this for him:

"I was going to post today about my sale on the UBH IIs and E2Cs, but with the trouble with the server switch and local cacheing problems, I can't post myself, and so others won't be able to either. I will have to postpone the sale for a day or two until the service is fully restored.

No fault to our administration, as Sasha has posted on Darksbane - it's a local cache problem.

Thanks,
Doug."


----------



## Catdaddy (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Any chance of a picture of that E2M?
John


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug,

Were you planning to send out any O-rings with the units? I've had to cannibalize o-rings from my E2's to accomodate the UBHs. If not, do you know where to get them?

I've put my C2 HA bezel on one of my UBHs. With your E2C it will look gorgeous!

Brightnorm


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Hi, all, I'm back in today. Yay! 

In anwer to your questions,

Catdaddy, the E2M is not ready yet, but it will be done shortly. Once I get these UBHs and E2Cs out the door (end of this week), I will be working diligently on catching up on my backlog of mods.

Brightnorm, all of the parts (both E2Cs and UBHs) have a full complement of O-rings. I may or may not have lubed them, but they will definitely have O-rings. I have already gone through the batches and installed the O-rings (tail and head ends). BTW, the UBH and E2C look really good together. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now, for an update: I am having my sale of the extra UBHs and E2Cs *TODAY*. Please look for the new topic I will create in a few minutes for the details.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

have the pre ordered ones shipped out?


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I sent out the first 10 orders yesterday. I will be sending out at least 10 more today, and so on throughout the week. From the order list, yours will be going out about Thursday or Friday of this week, Mr. Blue.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug,

will you email every single recipient like last time when a package is sent ? Just curious /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The parts look terrific

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I wasn't planning to, but I guess it wouldn't hurt... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Klaus (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug,

I didn´t wanted to push you towards it - actually I would guess pretty much everybody would like to get the parts even more than an email - so with time always being constraint I think if sending 10 emails in addition to 10 packets would slow things down or hold you back from doing more mods I rest my case /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

In case you didn´t have guessed it already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I´m pretty much curious to learn if my packet shipped /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Yours has not gone out yet, but it will be sent out by the end of the week, as with the rest of the UBH run IIs. Don't worry, you'll probably get it the same time everyone else does, if this package goes at the same speed the first one did... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'll send out emails this evening, once the shipping for today goes out.

Doug.


----------



## George Orl (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug,
Do you still have a E2C HA available? The two I bought a few months back from Wayne are black made from I believe plastic. They are functional and good but I want to try metal HA now that it is available from you. If you haven't already yet sent out my preorder UBH II HA without spacers order, I will send paypal for E2C HA as well and can send together. Your not selling the tailcap buttons for UBH, since I need a second one?
George


----------



## DSpeck (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Update*

George, I have 2 E2C-HAs available. Your preorder has not been sent out yet, but it should be packed and ready to go on Monday. I can send the E2C with the UBH II if you send the Paypal by then (Sunday night, say). Please let me know.

Sorry, I don't have any tailcaps to sell. A cheap place to get them is Sableco.net ($14.00 each), though. I have no affiliation with them, they just have the tailcaps at a good price.

Thanks,
Doug.


----------



## George Orl (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Add to my exisiting order*

Doug, Just sent paypal $30 for E2C HA to add to my UBH II HA order to ship on Monday. Thanks once again.
George


----------



## DSpeck (May 6, 2003)

*Update*

Okay, guys, here's how it is tonight: I have assembled all of the packages, and filled all of the orders that are for only UBHs and/or E2Cs. If you've ordered anything else, it will be a little while before they are sent, as I still have to complete the mods.

Just to prove how busy I was, here is a shot of the pile of boxes I filled, addressed and checked today: 
(Note that there are *63* of them!!!)







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


The boxes will go in the mail tomorrow. Period. No more delay. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Update*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Great work! Thanks!


----------



## DSpeck (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Update*

OK, gang! The major shipment has been sent. Most everyone who ordered a UBH and/or an E2C will soon be receiving their package in the mail. That includes you, Klaus. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

As I said above, if you have ordered anything else, your UBH/E2C order will be sent with it, rather than by itself.

Please post when you get yours, and your impressions of it.

Thanks for all your patience and good faith in my work. It takes me a while, but I get there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'm assuming my order shipped too. Time for a happy dance. Doug, take a look at your e-mail when you get a chance and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Gene (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Hi Doug,
Does this mean the all brass kits have been shipped also?


----------



## FalconFX (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Cool. From Toronto, I'd say Cali peeps would get 'em within Monday at the latest. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## shiftd (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Monday? can it be on saturday? plezzzz??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Sigman (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Received mine...GREAT pieces!! Thanks!


----------



## DSpeck (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Both brass and UBH kits have been shipped, so be on the lookout for them mid-to-late next week. Most shipments to the US take about a week from here, unless Customs decides to open it randomly. That adds to the shipping time, of course. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Nascar - yes, your order shipped out with this batch. Check email for a reply. 

Thanks for the kind words, Sigman! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug - Received my aluminum UBH yesterday. All I can say is,
OUTSTANDING!!!!! Quality is fantastic, color is perfect. Very happy customer! Thanks for exceeding my expectaions.


----------



## DSpeck (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks!


----------



## Sproing (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Got my UBH-HA today too. They are perfect! Color matches my SF parts exactly.

Awesome work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

You guys are killing me. I'm still waiting. I'm sure the UBH is going to be very nice. I had a few UBH 1st runs, so I know these will be even better. It's the E2C that I'm curious to get my hands on.


----------



## AlphaTea (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Update*

As far as the E2C goes. It is great. The finish is great. The overall look and fit is fantastic. It works with everything I have put it on EXCEPT my HA "C" bezel. It fits my KL-3's, G2 bezel and G2Z bezel just fine. My HA "C" bezel works fine with all of my "C" or "P" type SF's. Just for some reason the two together will only screw about 1 turn. Go figure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Still waiting along with TINman... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## shiftd (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Waiting along with Tin man and Birdie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*AlphaTea said:*
As far as the E2C goes. It is great. The finish is great. The overall look and fit is fantastic. It works with everything I have put it on EXCEPT my HA "C" bezel. It fits my KL-3's, G2 bezel and G2Z bezel just fine. My HA "C" bezel works fine with all of my "C" or "P" type SF's. Just for some reason the two together will only screw about 1 turn. Go figure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That concerns me, since my whole goal is to use the C2-HA bezels on this.


----------



## Klaus (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AlphaTea said:*
As far as the E2C goes. It is great. The finish is great. The overall look and fit is fantastic. It works with everything I have put it on EXCEPT my HA "C" bezel. It fits my KL-3's, G2 bezel and G2Z bezel just fine. My HA "C" bezel works fine with all of my "C" or "P" type SF's. Just for some reason the two together will only screw about 1 turn. Go figure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That concerns me, since my whole goal is to use the C2-HA bezels on this.


[/ QUOTE ]

Second that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Klaus


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Third that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Blikbok (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Fourth. Let's hear from the first person to sucessfully mount a C3-HA bezel.


----------



## AlphaTea (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

To be specific, it is a Z44 C2/C3 HA bezel. I cannot get it to mate with my E2C. Both work with everything else, just not together. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

You mean something like this?







Admittedly this is a first run UBH and a Sure Fire Z-44 Hex Bezel with pyrex lens.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Crap! The Z44 is the bezel I ordered from LPS to go onto my UBH. Are you sure you're threading it right (no offense)? This would be really bad news. Doug, what do you think? 

***edit***

Something just occurred to me. I asked the guys over at LPS tactical about the threads on the C bezel when I ordered it. I was wondering if the M bezels would fit on the UBH, and they told me that the threads were the same as the C bezel, so I had to decide whether to get the M or C bezels for my UBH. Since they told me that the C and M bezel had the same threads, is it possible that the new C bezel threads aren't the same as the older ones, as I don't recall the C and M having the same threads before?


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

As far as I know, the C2/C3/G2Z bezels all have the same threading as does the M2. All of mine do anyway.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Hmmm.... Strange that the Z44 bezel doesn't fit on Alpha's then, since he said his G2Z fits it fine... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I tried them on my M2, my D2 and my KL3, and the E2Cs work on all of them - that's why I released them. If they didn't work with my stuff, I'd have continued refining the design...! 

AlphaTea, maybe your C2 head has tight threading? I did test several samples before I sent them out, and they all worked... I'm not sure what the problem is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Whew! Maybe only Alpha's has the problem, at least I hope! That is good news.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'll be able to file a report, AS SOON AS MINE GET HERE.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Yeah, Nascar, you have a lot of them to test! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Somebody ask him how many.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I better not say. I can't wait until you start the next project. Somebody ask him what his next project is.


----------



## AlphaTea (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck said:*
I tried them on my M2, my D2 and my KL3, and the E2Cs work on all of them - that's why I released them. If they didn't work with my stuff, I'd have continued refining the design...! 

AlphaTea, maybe your C2 head has tight threading? I did test several samples before I sent them out, and they all worked... I'm not sure what the problem is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
First of all, I aint giving it up. I like it and Im keeping it. If DSpeck has any left after everybody had a chance to get one, I might buy another E2C. It is a great product. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Second, the Z44 _seems_ to be ok with anything I put it on except the E2C. The E2C works fine with everything _except_ the Z44. I think that this is probably nothing more than the E2C and the Z44 both having similar anomalies (I did not say defects). Probably like a narrow road. Little cars can pass each other with no problem You can put a big truck on a narrow road and the little cars can still pass, but another big truck coming the other way might be another story.


----------



## Klaus (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
I better not say. I can't wait until you start the next project. Somebody ask him what his next project is.


[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Doug,

I would like to ask what your next project is ?
Besides the small 123 LS flashlight .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

OK, OK, here's what Nascar is talking about: He wanted some 1-cell extenders for Exe-series lights, so I figured I'd have a small run done by my CNC shop. I will have some extras made, in case other people want them.

Anyone interested? Let me know.


----------



## shiftd (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug, will these be able to screw unto the UBH? If yes, then it will be possible to use 3AA inside the UBH, right?
Then I might take 2, that is if the price is right. (but will probably take them anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif)


----------



## brightnorm (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'd take at least two.

Brightnorm


----------



## slogan (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'll take two.


----------



## DSpeck (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

This is sounding good... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The extender is for the 123-cell, so that you can use 3x123 in an E2e, or 2 cells in an E1e. I suppose I could make some 1 AA adapters as well, if there was demand for it.


----------



## Klaus (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug,

I´m all in for an AA extender - actually this not only would allow to add one AA or A cell to an UBH but would be similar to the SF A14/AN14 extensions and allow the use of a B65 or 4 rechargebale 2/3A cells in an extended E2x which is only available right now for the standard series.

Klaus


----------



## lemlux (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I agree with Klaus:

The extender to 3AA would also allow for full brightness driving of:

a Kl1 with 3 AA or A NiMHs
A PiLA 3.7 V 85 Lu Lamp Assembly with an e2C adapter and a SF P/D/M2/C bezel and 3AA or 3A NiMHs.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Hey now. Come on guys. These are great suggestions, however we can't be holding up production of the 1 x 123 cell extenders.


----------



## Elnath (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'd definitely be interested in at least one of the 1x123 extenders. I'd be interested in a 1xAA also....

Paypal standing by..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I should have some news before the end of the week.


----------



## Klaus (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif In a slight modification of our CPF slogan might I suggest to Doug to "MAKE THEM BOTH" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Klaus


----------



## Blikbok (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'm interested, but for how much?


----------



## DSpeck (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

The price will depend on the CNC cost to me, but the target price is $20.00US each, plus shipping, for the anodized parts.


----------



## FalconFX (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

You can nail me down for 1 of each (123 & AA)...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I want a 123 extender. Could run 2AA's with KL1, plus run KL4 if it allows 9 volts.


----------



## slogan (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'd also be in for the AA extender.


----------



## DSpeck (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Looks like an even split on the AA and 123 extenders. I'll find out about both of them this week, then. I will post when I know more.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Doug,
You just keep finding more and more ways to lighten my wallet! I would like to reserve myself one of each the AA and 123 extenders, but I would like to see what the prices and the final product look like before committing the $$$. Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## belyo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

My UBH came today!
I try to enjoy various combinations from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks, DSpeck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Oh, sheesh. Belyo, I took a quick look at those 4 tubes there and thought for a just a second that low dome LSs were affixed to the top ala a sandwich beneath them all...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

The UBH looks quite good... Hopefully, mine comes later today...


----------



## yclo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
Hey now. Come on guys. These are great suggestions, however we can't be holding up production of the 1 x 123 cell extenders.


[/ QUOTE ]

And how many of _these_ will you be getting then? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## shiftd (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*

The UBH looks quite good... Hopefully, mine comes later today... 

[/ QUOTE ]


same hope goes here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Yclo, I've already ordered and paid for 6-of the 1 x 123 cell entenders.


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

not received yet


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Mine have not arrived yet either. I'm so bummed.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I expect mine to be waiting at the front desk of the hotel when I get off of work at midnight! This was "express posted" by Doug to make sure I got it while still at my hotel (for extra $$$). It's guaranteed to be here in four days, and not counting Sunday, that means it better be here today!


----------



## shiftd (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Did not sleep all night waiting for the package /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif . just remember that usps only came during the day (12 to 3 pm). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif Oh well, should i sleep now? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Guys, since packages to the US tend to take a week, I wouldn't expect them before about Wednesday of this week. Give them until Friday before beginning to worry... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zackhugh (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Or in my case, the UBH might be many weeks away (since it took six weeks the last time). Hope it doesn't take that long again.


----------



## DSpeck (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

Sheesh, yes. I think it was just an aberration, but we'll see. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Update*

I'm getting exited. My wife just paged me to let me know that I recieved 5-different packages today. I wonder if one of them is this shipment?


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

I called my hotel, they say the little white box is waiting for me patiently in my room... 

Let's see, an hour and a half till dinner. 30 minutes for break, 10 minutes each way to the hotel, and wal-mart is an extra 5 minutes past the hotel for batteries; I just need to do 60 MPH avg and cut travel time in half! This is going to be a long 1.5 hours... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Oh well, no UBH in any of those 5-packages. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

WooHoo!!! Finally got it, although 5 days to get across a lake seems a bit much... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Anyway, very nice! Doug definitely went the extra mile with all those battery spacers! First thing I did was try to get my LOTC onto it. Tight fit with that o-ring. Same with the E2C, so I went and found some teflon lube to loosen up the fit. Much better! 

I slapped my KL3 onto it, and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

My only gripes: (sorry Doug, my nature to nitpick whenever I get something new, don't take offense) Both my KL3 and my LOTC are a bit on the green side of the natural HA scale. The UBH II and E2C are on the brown side of the scale. Not so noticable until you put it all together. Most people probably wouldn't notice, but I am not most people, I am a flashaholic!!! The HA on both the UBH II and the E2C are a bit blemished. The E2C has a very noticable light strip around the upper edge where it mates to the KL3, probably caused by something that didn't get completely wiped off before anodizing. The UBH itself looks fine until you start rotating it in your hands. One side of the body is definitely lighter in color than the other side. Picture it like a "waterline" something gets when floating in a liquid and not completely submerged. There isn't a definite line to it, it just gets gradually lighter, then darker again as you rotate it. 

Ahhh, oh well I guess, thus is the HA process. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Well there you have it. My initial thoughts. Get pics later when I get back to my hotel and pull out the digital cam. More opinions later as I use it some. 

All in all, a great product!!! Thanks for all your hard work Doug!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Well, if you Easterners haven't gotten them yet, or had just gotten them, I'd hate to see how long it takes to get to Cali...


----------



## shiftd (May 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Only UPS box that came today. Still no UBH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## APW (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Got my UBH, fantastic piece.
Well done Doug, many thanks.


----------



## DSpeck (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

It's amazing - two of the packages that went overseas got there before or on the same day as packages to places within 150 miles of where they were mailed... The Post Office - one of the Great Mysteries of the World... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Glad everyone is liking them so far. LEDModMan, the anodizing was not something I was able to control, since someone else does that. If the anodizing is all you have to nitpick on, I have done a good job... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif No offense taken.


----------



## yclo (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Hey, it still hasn't gotten down under yet. You'd think the package falling down all the way would be faster.


----------



## FalconFX (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

OT: I don't have a globe, but... Hmm... If you drilled a hole straight into the ground under Australia and continued, would you end up in Canada? Hmm... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## yclo (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Canada? I'd think it's more England.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Doug,
True, I have nothing to nitpick on your side, as my gripes are all about the anodizing, which, unless you're Surefire who has gotten the HA process close to perfected, is still an extremely touchy process. I can live with it, doesn't affect how it works, and like I said, nobody else who has seen this so far has even noticed the minor blemishes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Great job!!!


----------



## brightnorm (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

My C2 bezel mates perfectly with my E2C's.

I would love to see more aggressivre knurling on the UBH and any extensions, not only to match SF knurling, but because it improves grippiness so much that it's possible to hold and operate in "combat position" even without a SF combat grip (Tail against palm, body between 3rd & 4th fingers), which is probably the most natural way to hold a flashlight.

Brightnorm


----------



## DSpeck (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Brightnorm, I have had several requests about the knurling on the UBH. Some want ultra-aggressive/grippy, others want it just barely there... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

I've tried to provide the light with a good grip without the knurling being so aggressive that it damages the hand holding it or the pocket containing it. From my experience, it's a decent compromise. Besides, it looks nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## zackhugh (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Doug,

I haven't seen the knurling on the UBH II, but for me it's just about right if it's like that of the first run UBH--better than Arc's slick surface on the LS's and a little less aggressive than the Surefires. Like you said, it's hard to please everyone on this issue, but I'm content with your knurling.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

... and I'm still waiting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif.


----------



## Floating Spots (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I'm (not so) patiently waiting too.
I think you shouldn't be allowed to talk about them until we all get them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Hey, how could they keep such a good thing to themselves.. ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I think I'll pass on a knurling that could "saw" through other lights. I'd like to keep my pocket pants intact...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Klaus (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

E2C in - nicely done - thanks Doug 

Some observations while I have only tested it with a G2 bezel so far - my C2 bezel seems to be held hostage in customs - so we´ll see hopefully soon how that goes.

It looks and works nice - but its quite tough to remove from either the UBH or the G2 bezel as the threads are quite stiff and you haven´t much "flesh" to hold on.

But there seems to be quite a difference in the ID of the G2 body compared to the E2C adapter - 2.4cm for the G2 and 2.2cm for the E2C resulting in the LA not pushing in as deep as with the G2 and resulting in the bezel not able to screw down as much leaving a nasty gap between bezel and E2C - regarding this fit and function flaw I´m not too happy actually but will try to see how the C2 bezel works and would like other measurements from fellow CPF-ers on other standard SF bodies / LAs - so far I just measured 2 different G2 bodies and an assortment of LA´s - no good fit so far for the E2C while the G2 bodies and LAs are pretty much around the same diameters.

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Well, it was designed for the aluminum bodies, not the Nitrolon ones, so I didn't think to check with the G2. It should fit much better with your C2 head, when that arrives. I tested E2Cs with my KL3 as well, and they fit well also.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

The G2 bezel with the P60 works just fine on the brass UBH with the brass E2C!


----------



## yclo (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

They finally arrived!

I had to go to the post office to pick up the package myself, and the guy there commented on how beat up the box was:











Looked like the box got caught in between belts or something. But everything inside was still in good shape though.

The UBH (fitted with LOTC and E2e bezel) with a few others:










Did I mention that it looks very sexy with the Arc head?





And look what else got coated in HA too!
A 2 123 holder Doug made (one on right, the other is Trekker in stainless steel):




and after:





One thing though, it seems like the knurling was stuffed up a bit? You'll see in this photo:





The right side is the only good section there was on the UBH, towards the left side is when the weird (crossed?) knurling begins. Is anyone else's like that?

It's a great piece of work Doug, hats off to you.

More info here on beam shots of a P91 in E2e bezel.

-YC


----------



## Klaus (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck said:*
Well, it was designed for the aluminum bodies, not the Nitrolon ones, so I didn't think to check with the G2. It should fit much better with your C2 head, when that arrives. I tested E2Cs with my KL3 as well, and they fit well also. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thx Doug,

actually exactly the same thing with the C2 (Z44) bezel - the gap remains - same "stiff" srewing in too - I guess the O-Ring you thankfully put on there is just a tad too big for easy going - regarding the ID of the E2C I would like others to try and measure too - at least on mine it seems to be just that 2mm off / too small for proper fit.

Roy - how much is the ID of your brass E2C ? I couldn´t see any gap on your older UBHwE2CwZ44 pics.

E2C owners - anyone seeing the same fitting problems ? Gap between G2/Z44 bezel and E2C adapter - LA not fitting "IN" deep enough. Care to measure the ID of the E2C ?

Doug, actually fitting a KL3 is different as no LA is needed to fit inside the ID of the E2C - did you ever tried to put a bezel on a E2C WITH a LA installed in the bezel ?

Klaus


----------



## bwcaw (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Oh man! Why do you guys have to post pics of your UBH's when some of us haven't gotten thiers yet? It is cruel! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Klaus,

I'm not sure what measurments you need..which end of the E2C do you want. The large end is tapered to the threads on the inside. I don't have calipers, so I can't do precise measurments.

What gap are you looking for? The E2C screws right down to the first O-ring on the threads. The only gap I have is when the tail cap is backed off to turn off the light.

The only problem I have is with the KL1. The threaded section of the UBH does not make contact with the base of the KL1 LA. A spacer made of aliminum foil takes care of the problem. Another 1/16 inch of UBH would solve the problem also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Hey, yclo - great pictures! Love 'em! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

The knurling is not "stuffed up", it's SPECIAL - there were a few units that turned out with that knurling pattern, and so I think of it as "houndstooth" pattern. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif It's actually kinda handsome, and there are only about 8 or 9 of them in existence, so yours is more rare yet! I just put the houndstooth-pattern ones in with the rest, so they were randomly distributed.


----------



## Klaus (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Roy,

please measure the "business end" where you put your SF LAs into the E2C - on mine the LA won´t go deep enough inside due to the too small ID so that you can´t screw any bezel (G2,C2) down enough so that a gap is left between the bezel and the E2C - ONLY when a LA is present though.

And I think the KL1 isn´t supposed to go on an E2C but directly on an UBH or E1,E2x body - nothing I can think of an E2C should do good in regards to a KL1.

Thx

Klaus


----------



## DSpeck (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Roy, you can also stretch the spring in your tailcap to take up the space. That way you don't need any aluminum foil.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

DSpeck,

I tried that but it crushes the Sure Fire Batteries. The UBH doesn't screw into the KL1 far enough. Even took the o-ring off the UBH.

I seem to remember that there was a problem with the KL1 not fitting all E1's and E2's when it first came out. Something about the positive button being the wrong depth?


----------



## DSpeck (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Well, I still have a couple of brass UBH II's left from this run, if you want a replacement, Roy. The dimensions are better on these.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Doug.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Thanks for the offer! But it's not necessary. The KL1 seems to spend most of it's time on the E1 body! What size o-ring goes on the E2C?


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

... damn, another day paased and no delivery.


----------



## FalconFX (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

_... damn, another day paased and no delivery._

Same boat...


----------



## jdriller (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

The boat is filling up!


----------



## Floating Spots (May 14, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Since I'm in it too, it will probably sink..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Minjin (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I'm getting a little concerned as well. I'm only 400 miles away and people halfway around the world are getting their's first...

Mark


----------



## shiftd (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*Floating Spots said:*
Since I'm in it too, it will probably sink..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I though you will make it float? Anyway, we need to upgrade the boat to a yacht because I am there too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Pretty soon, we'll be cruisin' up and down the Great Lakes looking for our lost UBHs...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## shiftd (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Do we need submarine for that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Joe400 (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

DSpeck, I just got my order and I must say that these are absolutely beautiful. The look, color and knurling all perfect. Thank you!







Even though the Brass won't match with any of the heads or tailcaps I add to it, it's still my favorite of the bunch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

BTW, you can put me down for (2) of the SF E-series battery extenders. I can paypal whenever your ready.


----------



## Catdaddy (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Still waiting for mine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Roy, the E2C uses a .924"ID x .103" W O-ring.

shiftd, Catdaddy - yours have not been sent yet, since you ordered some custom parts as well, so I will send them all together.

nascar, Floating Spots, Minjin, jdriller - yours HAVE been mailed, so they're in the "tender care" of the USPS. They should be there soon. I have had shipping take up to a couple of weeks (longer in a couple of cases), so don't panic if they're not there by tomorrow. Random inspections at Customs can delay the packages.

Joe400- thanks! Glad you like them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## shiftd (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Ok, thanks for the info. I thought you sent mine, that is why i got into their boat. It is time then to get to the beach, waiting for the shipment to take place.


----------



## Floating Spots (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

shiftd.... now your gonna have to walk the plank.


----------



## spinkid (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Help, I am idiot mode and can't get mine to work with my LSH-P head and 2-AA batteries. I tried using the "arc spacer" and this does not work, there is a gap and makes no contact. I tried the 2-123 spacer and a 1-AA battery (not sure if I used arc spacer or not), and that actually turned on the LSH-P head. What am I doing wrong?, please help.


----------



## DSpeck (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

spinkid - it may be a little awkward, but try putting the 2AAs in first, and putting the Arc button on just underneath the Arc head. The button should fit inside the foam-rubber ring, without compressing it. I am guessing that the ring is not being compressed enough, and thus not making contact. You will also need to make sure the Arc head is turned down as far as it will go.

Give that a try, and see how it goes.


----------



## shiftd (May 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*Floating Spots said:*
shiftd.... now your gonna have to walk the plank. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have too, i suppose /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

--Deleted... I forgot there was no delivery confirmation...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## LouC (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Well I've been pulling my hair out waiting, but still no package...on top of it all, I don't know which boat I'm supposed to be in! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

LouC, you are in the "waiting for the USPS to deliver your package" boat. Looks like you still have some company in that boat, so at least you won't be lonely... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Blasted USPS... When they're good, they're really good. But when they're bad, boy does it hurt!


----------



## Kercheval (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I am still waiting... Usually USPS is not quite so slow...


----------



## LouC (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

GOT IT!!! GOT IT!!! It looks fantastic! Great work Doug!
THANKS !!!


----------



## jdriller (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Just got mine, too!!!!!! Work of art. Thanks, Doug. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

You guys suck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. I hope mine are sitting there waiting when I get home tonight.


----------



## revolvergeek (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

GOt mine today! WOW this thing looks good!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

A pic to tease all those still waiting: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif












(Ok ok, so it was two pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)


----------



## shiftd (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*revolvergeek said:*
...A pic to tease all those still waiting: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif



[/ QUOTE ]

revolveergeek, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif


----------



## bwcaw (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Woo Hooo! I got mine today too! Thanks Doug! You did an exceptional job on these! I love mine in 3 123 config with the e2c adaptor, KT turbo head, and MN21. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Nearly 250 lm. out of a light this small is amazing! I know I am underdriving the mn21 quite a bit (haven't measured the amps yet, or done a run time test) but it is still one kick arse light!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif excelent work Doug, all the waiting was worth it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bwcaw (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Well My MN20 that I was running (not MN21 as stated in my first post) in my brand new kt head just blew up while I was doing a run time test ruining both the reflector on the t-head, and the rest of my day. Some times life just sucks I guess....


----------



## spinkid (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

DSpeck,

Today I tried again and to no avail. I even took of the o-rings to be sure it was threading on smoothly. The Arc head threads on smoothly and then comes to an abrupt stop (like I figure it should). The batteries and the spacer can still move freely inside the UBH. It seems like the threads are much deeper on my new Arcs then I remember my old one being. Any more suggestions from anyone? Thanks.


----------



## APW (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*spinkid said:*
DSpeck,

Today I tried again and to no avail. I even took of the o-rings to be sure it was threading on smoothly. The Arc head threads on smoothly and then comes to an abrupt stop (like I figure it should). The batteries and the spacer can still move freely inside the UBH. It seems like the threads are much deeper on my new Arcs then I remember my old one being. Any more suggestions from anyone? Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Try elongate the tail cap spring!


----------



## spinkid (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Thanx, but there is even to much space for that without really distorting the spring. The space "sounds" to be a good full 1/4 inch, too much for the spring to have good pressure. I could find something in the basement to remedy the problem, but I want to be sure it should work first.


----------



## DSpeck (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

That sounds odd. Is the head fully covering the second o-ring/o-ring groove? With the Arc button and 2 AAs in place, the battery or spacer should be *sticking out of the top of the UBH body by about 1/4"*. If not, there is something very wrong, either with your batteries or the spacer or the Arc head. The Arc button is 1/2" long, to make up the difference between the SF and Arc body styles. 

See if the button is long enough, to start. Then, make sure the AAs are new, and not crushed. Next, make sure the Arc head is screwed down far enough to cover the 2nd O-ring groove.

The battery insallation sequence goes: drop in Arc button, drop in tube adapter, then 2 AA batteries, then screw on the Arc-LS head. If that does not work, let me know. I'm pretty sure that the UBH body is not 1/4" too long, as it would have been visibly different than the rest, and I didn't find any like that.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Well, my package arrived today. I haven't had a chance to test it extensively, however I did attach an E2C to the UBH and put on my C2-HA bezel. Unfortuneately, the bezel does not screw on deep enough to mount flush to the rim of the E2C. I'm not bummed too much, since I can probably fill that space with a beefy o-ring. The M2 bezel and SRTH does fit flush on the E2C.

As far as the UBH, they came out nice. I would have prefered a more agressive knurling, but I'm problem in the minority. Overall, very nice. Later this weekend, I'll try the various combos with the various cell spacers and the such.


----------



## NeonLights (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I received mine earlier this week, and just tried it with my ARC LSH-P that I purchased about 6-8 weeks ago. I'm having the same problem. I tried putting the battery spacer button on top and bottom, and either way if I screwed the ARC head and E1e tailcap on as tight as possible, it will light up when pointed down or sometimes sideways, but it doesn't stay lit if I move the light around, and you can hear the batteries/spacer moving around inside the UBH. I stretched the spring on the E1e tailswitch, and it helped a little bit, but when I swapped on the tailswitch from my E2e (unstretched spring), it didn't work at all. I'm using brand new AA batteries, and the ARC LSH head is covering the second O-ring completely. I guess I'll try to put a small washer or two down by the tailswitch to provide some more contact area to see if I can get it to work (consistantly).

-Keith


----------



## brightnorm (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

This is very strange. I just tried my four UBH's in almost every conceiveable combination and they worked perfectly each and every time. 

The one LS I haven't tried my LSH-P because it is undergoing a runtime test in a 2AA body with lithiums. I wouldn't normally use the UBH with 2AA's since a 2AA ARC is so much more compact.

I also noticed the gap between the bottom of the E2C and the body to which it is attached. I'll either fill it with an O-ring or leave it. I expect the "hidden" o-ring to provide adequate protection, and I will eventully test to confirm that.

Brightnorm

EDIT: I must change the above: One of my UBH's will not work with a KL1 and I'm not sure why. If I had bought it only for KL1's I would have either had to return it or throw it out, since it would be useless. Luckily it does work with E2C and P91 so the crisis is averted.

Brightnorm


----------



## Blikbok (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Just got my UBH and E2C today. Nice work, DSpeck!


----------



## FalconFX (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Awe, great. So is Kercheval and I the only ones left on the sinking boat?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## DSpeck (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Well, it sounds like some people require a longer Arc button for proper functioning. I think this is due to having less threading on the inside of the Arc-LS head. It surprises me that there would be this much variation in the Arc head, but I have seen that in some of the Grey kits.

Would those having this trouble please email me with "Arc button" somewhere in the subject line, and I will make up some longer Arc buttons for them. Please indicate in the email how many of the extended buttons you need. It will take a couple of weeks for me to clear my schedule, but I WILL make them.


----------



## leddite (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

got mine today. woo hoo. screwed my KL1-HA and brandy new tailcap onto it, and it seems to work dandy in 2x and 3x CR123A mode. will play with other configs shortly.

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDmodMan said:*
...
My only gripes: (sorry Doug, my nature to nitpick whenever I get something new, don't take offense) Both my KL3 and my LOTC are a bit on the green side of the natural HA scale.
...
The UBH itself looks fine until you start rotating it in your hands. One side of the body is definitely lighter in color than the other side. Picture it like a "waterline" something gets when floating in a liquid and not completely submerged. There isn't a definite line to it, it just gets gradually lighter, then darker again as you rotate it. 


[/ QUOTE ]

yeay, mine is doing that too, greener, and has a waterline effect too, very subtle, but then i'm observant and all. i made my car dealer replace the steering wheel and stereo on my car, before i would accept it, because someone had abraded both with surface marks. they claim to have not noticed during their "quality review prep prior to customer delivery". i also asked for a refund of the non negotiable non refundable customer prep charge on grounds that they failed. har.

and

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck said:*
The knurling is not "stuffed up", it's SPECIAL - there were a few units that turned out with that knurling pattern, and so I think of it as "houndstooth" pattern. It's actually kinda handsome, and there are only about 8 or 9 of them in existence, so yours is more rare yet! I just put the houndstooth-pattern ones in with the rest, so they were randomly distributed. 


[/ QUOTE ]

well, i must be extra special then, cuz i have this houndstooth thing going on. i'll say that it's "unique", and i'm keeping the tube since it works for what i'm doing, but it was the first thing i noticed about the tube. draws the eye right to it. would have been less if the other band of knurling was the same. good? bad? well, it's a tool. that's my motto. if i were after a work of art, or was REALLY anal retentive, i might mind.

thanx D, good work.

my poor KL1 was getting very lonely without it's tubemate. now to find dark.


----------



## George Orl (May 16, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - 2 days left!!!*

Got my UBH HA and adapter today. I will add it to my brass UBH from the first run. Nice workmanship. I did have to make a few tailpiece spring and lamp spring adjustments since it would not light after screwing tailpiece all the way in. Works fine now. Using a SF Z32 shock isolated bezel and P91 200 lumen lamp. Also works great with my KL1. Along with my SF M6, its one of my favorite torches now. 200 lumens in a small package.
Thanks again Doug!

George


----------



## brightnorm (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
....As far as the UBH, they came out nice. I would have prefered a more agressive knurling, but I'm problem in the minority. ..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I feel the same way. The big advantage of aggressive knurling is in providing enough "grippiness" to hold and operate the light "combat-style": tailcap against palm, body between 3rd and 4th fingers. IMO, this is the most natural and comfortable way to hold a light.

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck said:*
Well, it sounds like some people require a longer Arc button for proper functioning. I think this is due to having less threading on the inside of the Arc-LS head. It surprises me that there would be this much variation in the Arc head, but I have seen that in some of the Grey kits.

Would those having this trouble please email me with "Arc button" somewhere in the subject line, and I will make up some longer Arc buttons for them. Please indicate in the email how many of the extended buttons you need. It will take a couple of weeks for me to clear my schedule, but I WILL make them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Doug,

One of my UBH's didn't work with any of my KL1's no matter what I did. That's the one that did work with E2C+P90/91.
I'm puzzled about that .

Brightnorm


----------



## Klaus (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
Well, my package arrived today. I haven't had a chance to test it extensively, however I did attach an E2C to the UBH and put on my C2-HA bezel. Unfortuneately, the bezel does not screw on deep enough to mount flush to the rim of the E2C. I'm not bummed too much, since I can probably fill that space with a beefy o-ring. The M2 bezel and SRTH does fit flush on the E2C. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same issue as I reported already - and you won´t properly fix it with a beefy O-Ring IMO. The root cause of the problem is the too small ID of the E2C which won´t fit the LAs deep enough to properly fit the bezels on them. The KL3 and Turboheads won´t be affected as these don´t have a LA with reflector going inside the E2C as the P60/P90 LAs do.

I would be interested to hear from others too if the LAs do fit or don´t comparing the E2C with standard bodies - I think Doug was just making the ID too small and should correct that for future runs. I measured the difference of the ID to be around 1-2mm which causes the LA to not go properly into the E2C by around the same amount and subsequently causing a gap of similar size between the E2C and bezel.

Regarding the ARC heads I can only say that my 2 ARC rev 1 heads fit nice and work great on my (first run) UBH - I might suspect the difference in the threading Peter was introducing somewhere between the rev 1 and newer style heads and bodies to have caused this troubles.

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck:*

The battery insallation sequence goes: drop in Arc button, drop in tube adapter, then 2 AA batteries, then screw on the Arc-LS head.

[/ QUOTE ]

It doesn´t work that way for me too

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck:*
it may be a little awkward, but try putting the 2AAs in first, and putting the Arc button on just underneath the Arc head.

[/ QUOTE ]

It DOES work this way though but the best way I found is with the ARC spacer * IN BETWEEN * the two cells.

But still: Great Work Doug !!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Klaus


----------



## Kiessling (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

hm ... my HA UBH works only inconsistently with Arc and KL1 and E1 heads and requires enormous screwing force to get inconsistent light while the brass unit performs like hell with exactly the same components. 
I noticed that when I frantically screw the tailcap (or sometimes even the head) up and down it will light up for short moments (think of flickers) when not in a fully screwed down position. Can this be a contact problem of the threads or so? I do not think it is the too short spacer because I get the same results with 123s ...
and again ... the brass unit is perfect with exactly the same parts used ...
???????????????
bernhard

BTW: great work, DSpeck!


----------



## DSpeck (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I've investigated the E2C question, and I think the answer is simple. The chamfer at the top of the threads is not as wide on the E2C as on the SF parts, so the LAs won't go in quite as far. I will have that corrected on the next run of parts. The actual ID of the E2C is fine, with lots of room for the LA/spring.

I noticed that the amount of threading in the bezel of my D2 is quite a bit less than that in the bezel of my M2. That seems to be where the discrepancy shows up. If you try a different p60/61 LA, it may change the fit as well.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Inside or outside chamfer (I assume inside)? If a UBH II + E2C customer wanted to add the chamfer themselves, how much meat would they need to remove, and at what approximate angle?


----------



## DSpeck (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

The angle looks pretty close to 45 degrees on the E2C, so I'd say take it to 60-70 degrees, and maybe 1/32" larger in diameter at the top. I am referring to the inside chamfer, as that is where the LA touches. You can use your original SF body to compare, and see the difference. 

Please take care when attempting this, as I am no longer responsible once you take the tools to it.


----------



## jtivat (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Should I be worried that I have not got mine yet?


----------



## DSpeck (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Not yet. The mail system can take a couple of weeks sometimes, even to relatively close places like MI. The random inspections Customs seems to do can add to the delivery time by quite a bit...yours might be one of the "lucky" ones. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## NeonLights (May 17, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*DSpeck said:*
Well, it sounds like some people require a longer Arc button for proper functioning. I think this is due to having less threading on the inside of the Arc-LS head. It surprises me that there would be this much variation in the Arc head, but I have seen that in some of the Grey kits.

Would those having this trouble please email me with "Arc button" somewhere in the subject line, and I will make up some longer Arc buttons for them. Please indicate in the email how many of the extended buttons you need. It will take a couple of weeks for me to clear my schedule, but I WILL make them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Email sent.......my UBH II does work fine with my KL1 with both AA batts and 123's, just not with the ARC LSH head.

-Keith


----------



## Kercheval (May 18, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I received mine on Friday. All three look quite good Doug. Great job.

The Arc LS first run (and grey kits) work well, but the newer Arc heads do not work well (only tried my LS2-Blem head). Looks like the rework out of Arc with the narrower heads and smaller thread depth is getting us here.

Looks like time to hunt around for a spacer... 

BTW, KL1 and McLux (first and second run) heads are fitting beautifully.


----------



## FalconFX (May 18, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Oh, great. Looks like everybody's gotten theirs... The captain's going down with the ship...






On another note, looks like I won't be using this on my BlemLSH anytime soon...


----------



## zackhugh (May 18, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Actually, I'm waiting for a replacement of my original UBH with one of these and shipment took 6 weeks the first time. This may have just been a fluke, but I'll probably be the last to get it. My guess is sometime in June. Oh well, I can wait.


----------



## FalconFX (May 20, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

It came! It finally came! And there was no scratch to be seen on the box, too! 

McLux, it's time to meet my Double-As... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Great work on the body, Doug!


----------



## freewheelin' (May 23, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Is there any left ubh + E2C? Please. If not will there be future runs? How much are they? The link to the first listing in B/S/T doesn't work for me.
Sounds like this is what I need for an E3T.


----------



## ewick (May 23, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

FalconFX,

Any chance for some pictures? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blikbok (May 23, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

It's been hard getting adapting to leaving the KL1 running. I'm conditioned to "Squirting" the E1/KL1 around, but with the UBH on two NiMH, I can leave it run. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

We had a raccoon in the trash the other night. Very handy to be able to light up the whole backyard with an assortment of Surefires. But the UBH was the most used, since I didn't care how long I ran it.

Thumbs up, DSpeck.


----------



## FalconFX (May 23, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Ewick, I'll post a pic in a few hours....


----------



## FalconFX (May 23, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Here you go:


----------



## Catdaddy (May 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I am still waiting too. Dang, I hate waiting!


----------



## FalconFX (May 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Catdaddy, wasn't yours delayed a bit because you ordered some custom parts as well...?


----------



## Raindrop (May 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

So for the "newbies" on the boards are all of these "sold out"??? Since I have a couple of extra C2, E2 HA, etc heads kicking around I don't know what else you need to buy to make up complete packages but the possibilities are certainly intriguing. The link for available / excess units was dead so sorry for asking a question that might already have been answered.


----------



## FalconFX (May 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Raindrop, you can drop DSpeck an e-mail or PM and see if he has any more left...


----------



## Catdaddy (May 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

FalconFX 
Mine was indeed delayed for that. Nevertheless, I still hate waiting!


----------



## shiftd (May 24, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

[ QUOTE ]
*Catdaddy said:*
FalconFX 
Mine was indeed delayed for that. Nevertheless, I still hate waiting! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Catdaddy (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

BTTT.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Whoa! Now that's a little on the long side if you haven't received yours yet... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Catdaddy (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Hello?


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Have both you guys (you and shiftd) e-mailed Doug directly?


----------



## shiftd (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Falcon, I emailed Doug and apparently my UBH will be shipped with the other UBH that I request. I dunno about the CatDaddy case, but i remembered that Doug also said the same thing to Catdaddy. Catdaddy, I think you better email Doug for clearing things up?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Doug, what's the status of the cell-extenders?


----------



## DSpeck (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Guys, I haven't been able to get into the shop this week, I've had to help a friend replace the roof on his garage...in the rain. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I'll be going into the shop Monday to work on mods.

Nascar, the CNC guy said he was starting on my jobs yesterday, but I haven't heard from him today, so I'll call Monday to find out what the story is.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Here's an idea of how to *fix* the problem with the samll gap in between the E2C and the C bezel. Get a bezel lanyard ring! I ordered one with my bezel, and it takes up the space of the small gap perfectly! Just thought I'd let everyone know. Cheers!


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Doug or anyone else, are there still any E2C adaptors available in any flavor? brass, bare aluminum, HA etc. I thought there was some talk of running these again, but I have not reveiwed all of the previous post on this thread, it's getting very longgggggggggggg.......... Thanks


----------



## DSpeck (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I just had a few E2Cs done, but I only got them today, so they aren't anodized or anything. They've got the modified mouth on them, so the LAs fit better.


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Great, I would be interested in knowing cost on two unfinished, and two anodized. Doug you may want to crank up production as I noticed the other version (Sandwich Shop) may or may not, be available for a while. Yours has a more pleasing look assuming the double "O" ring is not mandatory. 

Have you considered having any plating done that may match better with all the Mclux bodies that are becoming available?


----------



## DSpeck (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Aluminum Junkie,

The cost of these is the same as the last offering:

HA-------------$30.00
Unanodized---$23.00

Shipping included.

I hadn't considered using these with the McLux bodies, but since the bezel that will be attached to the head will likely be HA3 natural anyway, keeping these the same HA3 will match at least that part OK.


----------



## kingkong (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

DSpeck,

I still have not got mine yet. I am the guy that you send the wrong thing too. let me know if you send it yet.. I wait over 1 month already. if you dont want to send it, can you just refund me the money.
Thanks,
Cuong.


----------



## DSpeck (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I sent it to you last week, so you should be receiving it either late this week or early next week. I am still waiting for the return of the incorrect part as well. I sent it to the address on your Paypal notice, so I hope it's going to the right place.


----------



## Catdaddy (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

email sent.


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Doug,
Just sent you PP for two E2C's
Byron


----------



## Catdaddy (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I think I am the only guy on the planet who still doesn't have his UBH! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jcciv (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

I'm coming in really late here, any of these left?


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Catdaddy, that's insanely long if DSpeck shipped it already. Something must've gone wrong at the post office...


----------



## DSpeck (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

Catdaddy, I have not sent yours yet, since you were one of the people who had ordered a custom part to be sent with it. 

I have decided to send the parts I have ready (UBHs and E2Cs) this week, and the parts not done yet will come later, once they are complete. So, for those who have not yet received their orders, I will mail off their E2C and/or UBH by Friday of this week. They usually take 1-2 weeks to get to the US from Canada, so look for your package starting next week. I'll cover any shipping differences, since it's my fault they have been delayed. There are only abot 5 people still in this situation.


----------



## Catdaddy (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: UBH RUN II*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to keep bugging you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------

